# Garnet Revolution 50



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

I found one of these today in Toronto. Does anyone know anything about this model? I know about the Garnet line, but I've never seen this particular head. Any specs, info about it?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

If memory serves me right, the Revolutions were kinda like a cross between the Rebel and Sessionman. Two separate channels (like the sessionman), 6L6's (like the Rebels) and stayed very clean. 

I played with a guy years ago and he had a Revolution combo. It was one clean clean amp, compared to my Rebel II combo. It had very little breakup, but had that sweet Garnet tone.


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

Cool. I just read some Harmony Central reviews on them and I guess they are a pretty clean sounding amp. But at 50 watts I imagine it'll break up at some point lol


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

they are kind of like a fender twin...clean till the end, but I remember them taking pedals really well.


----------



## Sustain440 (Nov 5, 2007)

My Ganret Rebel with stinger is came with 2 6V6GT's. I have a garnet brochure from the early 70's somewhere at home. I'll try and post some scans of it for the Garnet people.


----------

